# The price of migration?



## Foxbat (Nov 1, 2019)

Thought this was amusing. Migrating eagles racked up large roaming charges after their transmitters sent SMS messages from further afield than expected.





__





						Science | AAAS
					






					www.sciencemag.org


----------



## olive (Nov 1, 2019)

Left one's face says it all. "Take that you humans!"


----------

